# Black Airline Tubing



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Black airline tubing?
Is there such a thing?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

yep there is


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's by Lee's...
http://www.finsandmorepets.com/products/Lee's-Stealth-Airline-Tubing-25ft.html


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Is that black tubing co2 safe in the long run or will it degrade it quickly?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

i use it on a DIY unit. works very well, and no signs of any stress or pressure loss. been a couple of months. i got mine from aquainspiration at $0.50 a foot.


----------

